# Can you idendify my cichlid?



## cannonfish (May 22, 2011)

I want to know what she is? and infact if she is a she or he?


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

A pic might be helpful.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

yes a pic would be good


----------

